# I got damp, not wet



## Charlie Parker

Aujourd'hui j'ai fait du vélo dans une faible pluie. Je ne dirais pas que je me suis mouillé, mais plutôt que je suis devenu humide. C'est juste ? Est-ce qu'on peut dire ça ? Qu'est-ce qu'on dirait spontanément ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Khandoma

Hi Charlie,
Hélas non, tu ne peux pas devenir humide, pas dans une conversation générale en tout cas...
"J'ai pris quelques gouttes" is what spontaneously comes to my mind after riding in a light rain.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Khandoma. C'est une question de degré je suppose. On dirait peut-être : "Je me suis fait mouiller." C'est-à-dire, un peu mouillé. Ça ne veut pas forcément dire : "Je me suis fait tremper." En passant, c'est _se mouiller _ou _se faire mouiller _ou bien les deux ?


----------



## Khandoma

Charlie,
C'est bien cette question de degré que j'essayais de traduire. "Mouiller" from the rain implies a decent amount of rain. And in a colloquial fashion, you would say "je suis tout mouill*é*" or "je me suis fait mouill*er*". 
If you only took a few drops, and come home, and your special someone asks, "it's raining now, did you get wet?", you'll say, "Oh, quelques gouttes", meaning you got damp but not wet.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Khandoma. Ta réponse m'est très utile. J'avais oublié que l'infinitif suit le participe passé _fait. _Alors, les phrases sont : "Je me suis fait mouiller / tremper." C'est ça ?


----------



## Khandoma

C'est bien ça !


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci ça va m'aider.


----------



## archijacq

j'ai pris l'humidité


----------



## frenchlady

Khandoma said:


> *"J'ai pris quelques gouttes"* is what spontaneously comes to my mind after riding in a light rain.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi

J'imagine parfaitement, un(e) cycliste, un(e) randonneur(se) dire au retour "je suis / je me sens (tout/e) humide". (c'est "devenu" qui ne va pas)


Charlie Parker said:


> Aujourd'hui j'ai fait du vélo dans *sous* une faible pluie.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci archijacq. Merci pour la confirmation frenchlady. Merci Punky et surtout pour la correction.


----------



## clopac

Salut Charlie,
C'est le "devenir" humide qui ne va pas. Mais l'échange suivant est tout à fait possible :
- T'es trempé ?
- Nan, juste un peu humide. (Je n'ai pris que quelques gouttes).

Mais pour moi, "je n'ai pris que quelques gouttes" veut plutôt dire que la pluie a commencé juste au moment où tu rentrais, donc tu y as - presque - échappé. Si tu étais sous une petite pluie fine pendant toute ta promenade, je dirais plutôt "juste humide, il ne pleuvait pas très fort".


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci clopac. Je trouve cet échange très utile. Est-ce possible donc de dire : "Je suis / j'étais un peu humide" ?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

Pour _humide_, je ferais plutôt référence aux vêtements.

Par exemple : _mon T-shirt est juste un peu humide. Je me suis seulement fait humecter un peu. _



> Rendre humide, légèrement mouillé. Humecter un tampon d’ouate.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Je me suis posé la question si on pouvait utiliser le verbe _humecter _de cette façon.


----------



## Grop

Salut Charlie, je sais que tu t'intéresses surtout à l'usage canadien, mais pour moi ce serait un peu étrange de dire _Je me suis fait humecter_. Je dirais plus volontiers _J'ai pris quelques gouttes, je suis légèrement mouillé_.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Grop. Ça va m'aider. Donc, en rentrant, je peux dire : _Il y avait une faible pluie. J'étais légèrement mouillé. _Ça va ? Ou peut-être à la fin de ma randonnée le passé composé convient mieux. _J'ai été légèrement mouillé._


----------



## clopac

Comme Nico, je dirais plus volontier "mon pull est juste un peu humide" que "je suis un peu humide".
Par contre, je n'utiliserais pas humecter dans ce contexte, mais l'usage canadien est peut-être différent.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci clopac. Je comprends. Le mot convient mieux aux vêtements, aux choses plutôt qu'aux personnes.


----------



## Nicomon

Grop said:


> Salut Charlie, je sais que tu t'intéresses surtout à l'usage canadien mais pour moi ce serait un peu étrange de dire _Je me suis fait humecter_. Je dirais plus volontiers _J'ai pris quelques gouttes, je suis légèrement mouillé_.


 Tout bien réfléchi... je ne dirais pas vraiment non plus _je me suis fait humecter_. Je retire ma suggestion.  On peut humecter des vêtements pour les repasser. 

Par contre, il me semble qu'au Québec on dirait _j'ai (juste/seulement) *attrapé* quelques gouttes_ (comme on attrape un coup/un rhume)



clopac said:


> Comme Nico, je dirais plus volontier "mon pull est juste un peu humide" que "je suis un peu humide".
> Par contre, je n'utiliserais pas humecter dans ce contexte, mais l'usage canadien est peut-être différent.


 Non, pas vraiment. Je cherchais un autre verbe qu'_humidifier_... et _humecter_ est le premier qui m'est venu. Je n'aurais pas dû le suggérer. 

_Je me suis à peine fait arroser/mouiller. _
_La pluie m'a juste un peu rafraîchi.  _


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Nico. Ta deuxièmes phrase est justement ce que nous nous disions mes fils et moi. La bruine nous a rafraîchis. J'aime bien ta suggestion avec _arroser._


----------



## frenchlady

Je crois qu'_ arroser_ implique une pluie forte. 
_"j'ai pris quelques gouttes"_ implique une pluis très faible, ou alors qu'on est rentré à temps (avant d'être mouillé/ trempé)

edit : humecter ne s'emploierait pas dans ce contexte, en France. On s'humecte les lèvres par exemple.


----------



## frenchlady

clopac said:


> Salut Charlie,
> C'est le "devenir" humide qui ne va pas. Mais l'échange suivant est tout à fait possible :
> - T'es trempé ?
> - Nan, juste un peu humide. (Je n'ai pris que quelques gouttes).
> 
> Mais pour moi, "je n'ai pris que quelques gouttes" veut plutôt dire que la pluie a commencé juste au moment où tu rentrais, donc tu y as - presque - échappé. Si tu étais sous une petite pluie fine pendant toute ta promenade, je dirais plutôt "juste humide, il ne pleuvait pas très fort".


 
 ok with clopac


----------



## Nicomon

frenchlady said:


> Je crois qu'_ arroser_ implique une pluie forte.


 Pas dans mon vocabulaire. Par ailleurs, j'ai suggéré : _je me suis à peine fait arroser._


> Mouiller, répandre un liquide sur.
> _Se faire arroser_ : [Familier] se faire mouiller par la pluie.


 


> edit : humecter ne s'emploierait pas dans ce contexte, en France. On s'humecte les lèvres par exemple.


 J'ai déjà précisé que je retirais ma suggestion. Je ne le dirais pas non plus dans le contexte de Charlie.


----------



## frenchlady

Nicomon said:


> Pas dans mon vocabulaire. Par ailleurs, j'ai suggéré : _je me suis à peine fait arroser._
> 
> 
> J'ai déjà précisé que je retirais ma suggestion. Je ne le dirais pas non plus dans le contexte de Charlie.


 
oui oui, je confirmais, Nicomon ! j'avais bien lu que vous retiriez la proposition !


----------



## clopac

Je ne pense pas que je dirais "je me suis fait arroser par la pluie". Pour moi, arroser est plus un acte volontaire fait par quelqu'un. Par ex. "je me suis fait arroser par Jacques".

Par contre, je dirais volontiers "je me suis fait rincer" mais là, contrairement au contexte de Charlie, c'est que je suis trempé !


----------



## Nicomon

clopac said:


> Je ne pense pas que je dirais "je me suis fait arroser par la pluie"!


 
Moi non plus. Je n'ajoute pas « par la pluie ». As-tu vu la citation que j'ai mise au #24? 
Se faire arroser (*tout court*) = se faire mouiller par la pluie. 

Je ne vois pas où est le problème. À moins qu'il ait disparu en France, l'usage ne me semble pas strictement québécois. 
Voir *II B 2* en fin de page (avant prononc. et orth.) dans *cette définition du CNRTL* 

Mais bon... je n'oblige personne à le dire. À Charlie de choisir.


----------



## clopac

Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas correct, je dis juste que je ne le dirais pas dans ce contexte. Mais ça n'engage que moi !  Je me suis fait rincer me viens bien plus naturellement. 

Désolé Nico, je ne voulais pas te contredire, juste préciser ce qui était le plus naturel pour moi


----------



## Nicomon

clopac said:


> Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas correct, je dis juste que je ne le dirais pas dans ce contexte. Mais ça n'engage que moi ! Je me suis fait rincer me viens bien plus naturellement.


Alors c'est 1 à 1. Moi, c'est _je me suis fait rincer_ qui ne me viendrait pas naturellement dans ce contexte.


----------



## Grop

clopac said:


> Par contre, je dirais volontiers "je me suis fait rincer" mais là, contrairement au contexte de Charlie, c'est que je suis trempé !



Et puis, comme dit ici, ça ne veut plus dire la même chose. Ici, dans les environs de Nice, on peut même se prendre _la rince_. Mais alors c'est une très forte pluie !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



Grop said:


> Et puis, comme dit ici, ça ne veut plus dire la même chose. Ici, dans les environs de Nice, on peut même se prendre _la rince_. Mais alors c'est une très forte pluie !


Et moi, si on me dit « je me suis fait rincer » (tout court) je comprendrais que quelqu'un m'a offert un verre ! 
Pour répondre à Charlie, je crois que je pourrais dire aussi que je suis à peine mouillée (et non trempée comme une soupe !).


----------



## Nicomon

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Pour répondre à Charlie, je crois que je pourrais dire aussi que je suis à peine mouillée (et non trempée comme une soupe !).


 Salut Karine  

Comme toi : je suis à peine mouillée / mes vêtements sont à peine humides... mais à la québécoise... et non trempée comme une lavette. 



Grop said:


> Ici, dans les environs de Nice, on peut même se prendre _la rince_. Mais alors c'est une très forte pluie !


 Rince, ou rinc*é*e? J'ai trouvé ceci, dans le *Larousse en ligne* : prendre une rincée = to get caught in a downpour

Cela dit... on s'éloigne en effet de "to get damp".


----------

